# Seafood Cheesecake



## kansasgirl (Dec 16, 2004)

Seafood Cheesecake 
Crust:
1 c Parmesan cheese, grated 
1 c Breadcrumbs 
1/2 c Butter, melted 
Filling: 
1 tb Olive oil 
1 c Onion, chopped 
1/2 c Carrot, finely chopped 
1/2 c Red bell pepper, chopped 
2 cloves Garlic, minced
Salt and pepper 
28 oz Cream cheese, room temp
4 Eggs 
1/2 c Heavy cream 
1 c Cheese, grated (cheddar, swiss, gouda, etc)
1 lb Cooked seafood, chopped (shrimp, crab, oysters, salmon - use a single fish or a combination)

Preheat oven to 350F
1.Combine the Parmesan cheese, breadcrumbs, and butter until thoroughly blended, and press the mixture into a 9" springform pan.
2.Heat the oil in a medium pan over high heat. Add the onions, carrots, red pepper, and garlic; saute for 3 minutes. Season with salt and pepper. 
3.Using a mixer, beat the cream cheese with the eggs until thick and creamy, about 4 minutes. 
4.Beat the cream, cheese, cooked vegetables, and cooked seafood into the cream cheese/egg mixture. Season with salt and pepper.
5.Pour the filling over the crust in the springform pan, bake until center is set, but still slightly jiggly, 60-75 minutes. Cool on a wire rack.


----------

